# Caption Comp - July edition.



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

What stroke do I use now kayakone ? BUTTERFLY Shittttttttt!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Did I fasten my skirt?


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

I love this new style of pogo stick yakking ,it gives you a great view


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Pot holes, don't you hate them.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Bend & Stretch, reach for the stars ....
> 
> you might have to be old enough to remember Romper Room though. :lol:


I see Lazy and salty and keza and Zed and cruiser and killer and nezevic...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Here we see the mating display of the skirted kayaker. He leaps into the air, screams out in apparent fear and then poops his pants. Scientists are baffled as to the reason this species is endangered.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Forgetting to pull up the anchor before returning to shore can have dire consequences.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Dam it...I keep forgetting that front hand brake is a bit touchy


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Salti, I told you to climb on the back, damn it.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Spear tackles, now available for kayaks too


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

"I coulda sworn there was a waterfall here yesterday"


----------



## donked (Jul 13, 2014)

Everybody can powerslam flathead from a kayak with the right technique


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Put your arms down this is not a 'Mexican wave'


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

New superlite powerblade paddle with extra lift.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

had a couple of tonic waters for lunch.
now it looks like i'm going to be schwepped out to sea.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

NASA reveals new re-entry technique as astronauts return home safely.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ocean speaks out and says "kayaks are a thorn in my side".


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Yellow is said to be the stand out colour in kayaks this year.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

OOOOh shiiiitttttttt.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Kayak - TRANSFORM


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Safety day - Fail


----------

